# Gaggia Classic now purchased



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I have just acquired myself a Gaggia Classic from eBay. Part of the description says "about 18 months old, but not used much". Anything in particular I should look for once I pick it up and get it home?

Service? Replace parts? Flush? etc.

Thanks


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I'd give it a descale and clean the shower disc and large plate above the shower disc and inspect the group head seal too.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

are there any forum articles on doing all of the services?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Just get some espresso specific descaler (do not use normal descaler) and run that througha few times and flush. You could also get some cafiza and back flush it a half dozen times. This is good weekly practice anyway. Other than that and maybe cleaning the shower screen I wouldn't worry about anything else as it sounds fairly new.


----------



## tommyturnip (Jul 19, 2011)

You may want to take the machine age with a pinch of salt unless you have proof of purchase or have checked the date of manufacture label. There are plenty of forums posts on here such as mine on the 2 'faulty' Classics I have just got from ebay, here's a couple of web pages that I found useful -

http://www.coffeecrew.com/learning/255-gaggia-classic-step-by-step

http://reedsmeals.blogspot.com/2011/04/overhaul-of-gaggia-classic-espresso.html


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

check the serial number on the base, the date is on it. i sell the descaler if required

mark


----------

